# OMG exciting news! Sad news, pg 9 :(



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

Wow! Thats pretty exciting! I have my horse kept on my property only 15 metres or so from our house. Close enough that we can hear them whinnying when the want to be fed :lol: 

You're right, definately don't turn them out straight on the grass, introduce it slowly like 30 minutes, 60 minutes, 2 hrs, 3 hrs, 4hrs, 5 hrs per day or something so they don't colic. You might want to go even slower if they are prone to colic (like my horse :?). Sometimes it works better if you don't have them out to grass all the time as they can get too fat - 6 hours or something may be better. But I think you'll be the best judge of that coz you know them best.

Yes it will be fine to gradually switch feeds, its only a problem if you try to do it too fast.

I think they'll be fine just the two of the together - or have they never been turned out together before? So long as they have each other they shouldn't be lonely.

For floating, practise loading them on and off of floats so that when you want to move them, they'll be happy to go in.

Good luck!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks so much for the reply!

We found other pictures and it looks like the paddock is dirt, so we shouldn't have to worry about the grass.

I'll see if we can set up something with our current barn about loading them.

They've never been turned out together, but we have ridden and grazed them together. I think at first they're going to have to get used to sharing, but i don't see any real negative things. It looks like there *might* be another pasture, so if need be, we'll separate them.

Do you do the same thing for feeding hay? Slowly introduce the new hay? How exactly do you slowly do that? give them 2 flakes of the old 1 of the new?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww, that's great to hear, Appy! I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

when introducing new hay to our horses, I do the following, but maybe i'm over cautious because my horse colics easily. I do it over ten days so:

day 1: 9/10 old hay, 1/10 new
day 2: 8/10 old, 2/10 new
day 3: 7/10 old, 3/10 new

and so on, this has never given my horse colic. I always feel its best to be on the safe side, don't know how you feel about it.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks Pop!

To my knowledge neither of them has coliced, but i want to play it extra save. Vega has hypp, and i dont want the move or anything else upsetting her, stressing her out too much and causing an attack. I think i would die if she had an attack.

Gem seems to be good, but i'll do it the same way for him too. I like your method of doing it, to gradually do it over 10 days.

Thank so much!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Thats just so wonderful Appy. I hope it works out for you. I still think you need to move to Kansas, there is a farm house for rent down the road from us with probably 5 acres for $500 a month :shock: :lol: 
I'm sure you know I am moving my girls to grass at the moment. I do the 1 hour 2 hour 3 hour routine till they are on all day. I bring them back in at night most of the summer though. 
As far as hay, I never do any gradual introductions. They are always on some sort of grass hay, either prairie or brome, so I never felt the need. Any time I have switched feeds I do it over a weeks time mixing in a little of the new till its all new. I buy 150 Lbs of feed at a time. enough to fit in a very large *metal* trash container. Mice can't chew through metal  
We never use shipping boots/rugs of any type to trailer ours either. I think with that short of a distance they should be ok. Thats entirely up to you and what you feel comfortable with though. 
One thing you will want to look for at the new place is the availability of water and electricity near where you will keep the horses. Its nice if its close so you don't have to carry buckets or run massive amounts of hose to get them water.

If you absolutly love the place it would be nice if you could do a rental with the option to buy  Just a thought


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I would'nt worry about the trailer ride at all.. 10-20 min is such an easy ride. I would by no means go get blankets and boots. unless you already had them or wanted to borrow some but its not necessary.

Gradually change the feed over like a week's time.

Don't be surprized if your horses get a bit of diahrea from the green grass if they are not used to it. Ours did when the grass grew up so fast this yr. they're fine now.

I'd trun them out and see what happens. They are gonna figure out who's dominant but hopefully they will be fine! Good luck!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks Vida and Dumas!

We are going today in 2 hours! I can't wait. I would LOVE if there was an option to buy. That would just be awesome!

The ad says they have running water at the barn, but i'll definitely ask questions and look when i'm there. I would hate to lug water buckets too. But from the deck, you can see the horses, which i think is just awesome!

Vida, i would love to come to kansas and rent 5 acres for $500!...And we thought this place at $2000 was cheap!  

I doubt i'll put anything on them when they trailer.. maybe Vega's little blanket, but i doubt it. She'll go naked! :lol: 

That's what i was thinking Dumas, to turn them out together and just see what happens. But what do i look for if they aren't getting along? If there's a lot of running around and kicking at each other? Or if someone draws blood? I mean, they are going to be living next to each other, and there should be plenty of room for Gem to have his space and Vega to have hers.

If anyone's interested, here's an ad when it was for sale... or maybe it still is. Anyhoo, there it is  
http://www.coldwellbankermoves.com/...px?PropertyID=600053&WT.mc_ID=371810000000000


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow that is a gorgous place !! I wonder how much room the horses have fenced off. You could always put up some additional electric/temporary areas for them to graze. I'll bet you could see the horses from the kitchen window. 
I can see why property is so expensive in your area. You are close to major citys, NYC and Newark. It is much more rural here. New Jersey is beautiful though, I have been to the coast around Cape May and Atlantic City.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow I really hope that you get it! 

I had to laugh at the horses in the picture...they sure are chubby!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

That is exciting news!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!! EEE!! Let us know what happens!!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Omg Appy!!! I hope you get the place its soo Nice i would def move there if I had a chioice!
LOL the horses there are huge!!! :lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Congrats! How exciting. Keep us posted on how it all goes. Nothing better than being able to see your horses out your front window


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

can we all come live with you!??! please?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

The area, from google earth, looked to be pretty big. 
Edit: Here's an aerial view of the place









Some unfortunate news though. The owners had to reschedule as they were having a party there. But we rescheduled for Monday morning. Just waiting to hear back from the realtor as to what time. But if everything checks out, we're getting it. $7,000 for the first month ($2000 1st month, $3000 security and $2000 realtor fee) But that's really not bad at all! 

If it means me getting to take a hot shower whenever i want, I'm there! (for those of you who don't know, i'm lucky if that water's hot. Usually it's either ice cold, or a litter colder than luke warm.. not fun)

But on Monday (if everything goes as planned) I'll let everyone know the results! Tom is SO pumped to see the house! He says it's past the breaking point living with his dad :? and while i love his dad... having our own place is definitely a plus!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

The google thing didn't work for me, but I'm sure it looks great! 
Wow that's a lot of money lol but I'm sure it's worth it...lucky youuu. 
That sucks about your water, though.  Haha yay for hot showers @ the new place, that's good.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

yahh, i realized it didn't work, after the fact.
So i put in a picture of it.

I agree $7000 is a lot... but it beats having to put a down payment on a house, and all the other lovely things that go along with that.

We're hoping we can do an option to buy the place too, as long as everything checks out.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Oh man how disappointing  I would be so pumped up I would have to go drive by 50 times even if I couldnt see the inside.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

when's the bbq/ pool party?


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

LOL KT party at Appys woot woot LOL :lol:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I know Vida. Tom left his cell in the car overnight, and as we were driving to the house, he called his voicemail and got the message. I asked him if he wanted to drive by in the daytime while the sun was out (we wnet yesterday around 7 and it was raining) but he said "no point" I would have driven by the house numerous times!



> when's the bbq/ pool party?


Honestly, we're going to have so many BBQs and pool parties if we get it! The deck looks HUGE from the pictures, so that's just a huge plus. Not to mention there will be no more "Tom, when can we go by the horses" All i'd say is "I'll be out back" OMG i'm so pumped for Monday!!!

Anything I should really check out in the barn? Like what should we make sure are in tip top shape? I'm also going to check the fencing and stuff, but considering they have 2 (rather chubby) horses, i'd assume everything is in good condition.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

LOL i love how you saud chubby! :lol:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

lol thanks!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

They are big horses!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That looks pretty nice.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah i no!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

That's so exciting!! 

As for the barn, there are a few things to look for:
- Drainage!!! Make sure the drainage is good - there's nothing worse than water pooling in the barn for whatever reason
- Make sure there is a place well away from the horses to dump manure, because you should clean out the paddock and stalls, and you want to be able to dump the manure someplace fairly far away so the flies don't get really bad
- Is there still water on the property? Is it sandy? (I'm sure you know that a horse ingesting sand is bad, can cause colic.. also still water can mean mosquitos in the summer
- Is the barn sturdy? Is it well-ventalated? Is it safe (ie. enough room to turn around, no nails sticking out, etc)
- Is there a place to store hay (a few months' worth) and shavings/straw/other bedding if you're going to keep Gem and Vega in the stalls?
- Is there a place to ride and/or work the horses? (This isn't too big, when I was at my other barn I just rode in the field and kept the other horse tied up while I rode, but having an arena is good!!)
- What kind of fencing is there? 
- Waterers - where are they, are the convenient to fill up etc?
- Is there shelter for them when they're turned out?

Sorry for the long list, I just know that these things bug the heck out of me if they're not available at my barn...

Ahhhhh I'm SO excited for you!!!!! I'm keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Well it rained Friday, and it's kinda raining today, so if there isn't good drainage we'll know.

Considering those are large horses (ie not ponies) i'm hoping the stalls are big enough to turn around.

Shelter when they're turned out would be their stalls, i'll just leave the doors open.
From the looks of the pictures, the paddock seems to be dirt, but i'll definitely check to see if it's sand or not.

We'll have to ask where they dump the manure. I was thinking about that last night. :lol: With almost 5 acres, i'm sure they have a place.

From the ad and the aerial view, i don't see another building. I'll definitely see if they have another shed to store everything. I do believe they have a room next to the last stall to store stuff, but I have no idea how big/small it is.

From what i've seen, only one place that's fenced off. But it won't stop me from doing stuff outside the paddock  I'm sure we'll be able to work something out though

The fence looks wooden. I'll definitely make sure it's in good condition. Not sure if we'll be allowed to change the fencing if we're just renting, but if we do buy the place down the road, i would want to change the wood fence.

I can tell ya one thing. If i have to carry 4 water buckets from the house to the barn, i'll die :lol: The ad does say the barn has running water, so i just hope its right there and not like 100ft from the barn.

Tom and I are going there today around 5 (the owners aren't morning people) and we're going to check everything out. If everything checks out (which we are hoping it all does) we'll ask to lease it for 1-2 years with an option to buy. I don't want to get my hopes up if the place doesnt work out, but i just have this feeling that it will.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Good, I hope it all works out fine.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

It's really hard, but try to look at the place objectively.. don't say "yay it's great!" just because you can have your horses at home - although it's very tempting to do regardless 
One other thing I'd like to point out - and I know it seems silly, but it might wear on you after a while - is that when your horses are living at home with you, there's no escaping them. Vacations become harder because you have to find someone that you trust to care for the horses while you're gone. You can't just go away for the weekend - at least, it becomes harder - it takes planning, you can't just go on a whim. Remember horses do better when they're fed on a regular schedule; if you feed at 8 am (or whenever) then that feeding time shouldn't vary much. 
Another thing to consider - how far is this place from the vet? This is a thing to consider for call-outs.. it adds up  (especially when you have to do call-outs for little things like vaccinations if you're not comfortable giving the injections yourself)

I'm sorry for the novel, I just know that if I was looking at a place like this I would get starry-eyed and just focus on the positives and ignore the stuff I'm not very happy with just because I'm star-struck with the place, and I'd need someone to keep me back in reality with things like these 

Best of luck!! Take lots of pictures!! I want to see!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thank You JDI! You are pointing out stuff that i might overlook! I really appreciate that!

Since it is kinda like all horse country out here, there are quite a few vets around. The one vet that came out and looked at Vega was a good 30 min. away... if we move it will only be about 15. I wouldn't mind giving injections. I've given dogs injections before, but i would just like the vet to show me how it's done (if that's possible). We would have to find a farrier, but i like that we get to chose, and i would want a barefoot trimmer.


Tom and I really don't go on vacation. the only trip we took was a 2 day (was supposed to be over night but wild fires kept us there 1 extra day) in Atlantic City. Other than that, we really won't be going anywhere. And since we have the little ones (ferrets) we don't like leaving them alone anyways, just incase something would happen. And now that we have Chief, vacations are further out of the picture. (yes i know we could board him, but i worked at a boarding facility, and would rather not) And having Gem and Vega wouldn't be all that bad.

I want to know what time they are fed so we can keep that schedule for them. I already know they get fed around 5pm. I can also assure you that if the place is an all go, i'll have a million and one questions.
And I'd be able to leave work early to take care of them. ( i might ask to stay home with them for a week or so so i know they get adjusted well)

Again, i appreciate you snapping me back into reality JDI!  

I'll defintely take pictures and post them! 3 more hours!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Yay Appy I cant wait to hear!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

everyone on here will be the first to know what happens!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

yay lol i rele hope you get that place!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awesomee...15 mins isn't bad @ all!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

yeahh. I mean there could be someone closer, but i just haven't looked. Later today, i'll start looking just so we know the vets and the distances and everything.
Same thing with farriers.. have to find them and stuff.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

LOL... I was thinking of this all weekend! I can't wait to hear the details! I'm not sure why I am so excited :roll: I guess I enjoy moving...the everything is new part anyways.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

When i was little, i never moved. The first time i had to pack up my things was when i went to college. I only brought clothes when i moved in with Tom... But this will be like my first real actual move, just because we'll have a house!

We're going there in 1 1/2 hours :shock: OMG i didn't realize it was so soon! (the little faint face in the chat would be perfect here)

OH i just can't wait to have our own kitchen, or own place to watch TV, our own bedroom, multiple bathrooms, and obviously gem and vega in the backyard!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Stop it Appy, you're going to make me move down to NJ to live with you  
Just kidding... kinda..


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Ahh Appy I don't blame 'ya for being so excited!!  That's soo awesome...keep us posted on how it goes.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

So we saw the house. Not exactly how the pictures were. 
The Cons:
The pictures failed to capture the small kitchen, the small 2nd and 3rd bedrooms. The tiny bathrooms, Master bath wasn't too bad, just no his/her sinks and no tub. The horse paddock had an incline. There is no fenced riding arena. There is a large section of flat grass area that i don't mind riding/working Vega in.
There's no basement (something Tom wanted, i had no preference)
The fence was old and a few boards were down.

The Pros:
The master was kinda large. 2 fireplaces (one downstairs, 1 upstairs) 
above ground pool. Privacy from neighbors and road. The downstairs was quite spacious. High ceilings. While the deck was small it was nice. hardwoord floors upstairs, except in the kitchen (tile) i believe the downstairs was hardwood as well, don't remember really.
2 car garage with enough room to have 2 cars in it plus room to work in the back of the garage.
Wonderful views from the windows (although i can't see the horses from the kitchen window )

When we left, we told the realtor that we'd want to rent it. Got into the car, whole different story :roll: But after a long debate and me calling Tom some choice names  We've decided to......





RENT IT! 
For 1 year, with the option to renew or buy.
I'm so super excited! Like i don't know how to explain it!
I'm going to be able to walk out the back door (really the side cause there is no back door) and see Gem and Vega  I can just imagine how much training i'm going to be able to do with her, and how awesome it will be. Not to mention i could ride to some trails! And our neighbors have some wood fencing up, so i'm hoping they own horses as well!
Either way I'm super excited! We're going to meet with the realtor tomorrow to discuss some more stuff.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

JustDressageIt said:


> Stop it Appy, you're going to make me move down to NJ to live with you
> Just kidding... kinda..


Hey, if you didn't snap me back into reality, i woulda been extremely bummed, possibly crying when Tom said he didn't like the place. But when he was saying that, i thought of what you said and it really helped me coping with what Tom was saying.

The bedrooms are kinda small, but livable.. you could always come down for a vacation!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

omg im soo excited for you! I cant wait till you move in there !! ull be able to do so much with ur horses  adn give us a ton more video and pictures


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

upnover said:


> can we all come live with you!??! please?


OMG i totally missed this! 
To answer your question, yes!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Looks like there were a lot of pros, awesome!!  I'm so happy for you. Congrats!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so excited for you!! SO EXCITED!! That's very... well.. exciting!! Congrats!! *throws appy and Tom a PARTAY!*


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

HorsesAreForever said:


> omg im soo excited for you! I cant wait till you move in there !! ull be able to do so much with ur horses  adn give us a ton more video and pictures


Thanks  I'm going to flood the HF with pictures and videos. (i hope thats ok with everyone)

I can just imagine how far along we'll be if i'm able to work her every day


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

aww thanks Pop and JDI!

yay a party!  

Our projected move in date is June 1st. Gives us enough time to get our stuff together, as well as the 30 day notice to the barn that we're moving!  

I think i'm going to start packing when i get home :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm so happy for you Appy! So when do you get to move in?
You mentioned the fence is in disrepair. Just a suggestion, but you could put up tube panels. I'm sure you have seen some of my photos but part of our area is panels. That way if at the end of the year you decide not to stay you can take the panels with you. Like these http://www.getbetterbuilt.com/horsepanels.htm
I love them because I can reconfigure how they are set up very easily. 
Either that or see if the owners will reduce your rent by the cost of fixing the existing fence.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

*joins the party* LOL!  Lucky you!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Vida, the entire fence is not totally in disrepair. Only like a couple top rails are slanted. We would like the owners to repair them prior to us moving in.

Thanks for that link! I was telling Tom about portable fencing and i feel that would be great (especially since we could move them to mow the lawn and fertilize it too :wink: ) Maybe we'll even get those to set up some kind of arena. Tom's nervous if i ride outside the fence and fall off that Vega would run off. To be honest, i've been thinking of that and have thought about faking a fall just to see what will happen.

Is it expensive, or even wise if we got some electric fence for just the top rail of the paddock? I'm thinking it will deter them from jumping out or anything like that, and also any one or thing from jumping over the top rail.

We'd like to move in on the 1st of June, but the current owners are in the process of buying their other home, so i guess whenever that ordeal is done, we'll move in. But i'm really hoping for the first.

Also the 30 day notice to our current barn, does it have to be a full 30 days? or can we give it lets say on the 14th and be out on the 1st? (if we move in on the 1st) or do we have to stay there until the 14th of June?
Would it be wise for us to move in, get repairs done/ get the stalls ready and then move them?

Should we do anything to the paddock? Like spraying something down to kill any parasites that those horses have? Should we scrub everything in the stall down with bleach? (or is there something better?)

We're not quite sure where the manure is kept (we'll know tomorrow) but the feed/shavings/ hay is all kept in the barn. Feed in a little room, hay/shavings in the loft. We should obviously sweep and clean all of that too right? (wow i sound like someone who has NO idea what i'm doing :lol: )

Also, for all of you who keep your horses on your property, do you keep all you tack in the barn, if you have one, or do you keep it in your house?
What about people coming onto your property and stealing them? We're thinking of having a camera out there so we can see them, but is there anything else we can do?

Also what about predators? We are somewhat close to a state park, and it is wooded so i'm sure there are foxes and maybe even bears (gosh i really hope not) around there too. What can we do to make sure nothing bad happens to them?

Any other advice for moving boarded horses to your own property would be nice too. I'm having a brain fart and can't think of any more questions.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

YAY!!! APPY thats great i know your so happy that your going to have the horses there at home   I think Chief Will like it also!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Electric wire above the top rail is just fine, and it will deter them from chewing the wood as well. Just remember the wire has to be suspended over the wood, or else it will ground out. 

It depends on the barn, some will allow the horses to be moved before the 30 days, some won't. Some will demand payment for the entire month, but you might be able to take them before the 30 days are up.

If I were you, I'd get all repairs done and get yourselves moved in and fairly settled before moving the horses - they will be just one less worry on your plate; you'll have a ton to think about and take care of with yourself, Tom, the ferrets, and Chief. I know it will be very tempting to move the horses right away, but that's my advice - you and Tom might get so stressed moving everyone else that the horses might cause a sore spot.. nothing that won't smooth over of course.. but you know how stress feels in the moment!
Plus, you want to get all repairs done before you move the horses... not to mention get all the feed over there as well as grain... 

As for the paddock, and disinfecting things - horses are horses, they're pretty resiliant. Pick out all the manure from the paddock and move that to the poop pile, and just clean the stalls of any poop, hay or shavings. One thing I would recommend is to thoroughly clean out all feeders and waterers - perhaps not with bleach though; call up your vet and ask about a horse-safe disinfectant to clean waterers and feeders - calls don't cost anything, just make sure you inform him it's not an emergency call!

As for the feed room, just sweep everything out, remove any feed that was there before and dispose of it if you aren't going to use it. Don't worry about the shavings if they're clean.

Tack can be kept in the barn (I've always kept my tack on the property I'm boarding at), or in your house, it's your choice. I might recommend getting a lock for the barn doors and locking them when you're not on the property. This is a good idea if you're keeping the horses in regardless. 
Here are a few more tips regarding horse/equipment safety and theft deterrents:
- Put plaques on the stalls warning that the horses bite and kick (you know they don't kick or bite, but others have no clue!), this will deter anyone from stealing the horses, nobody wants to fight to steal a horse! (Thanks to LC for this one!!)
- Write down all markings and whorls/swirls on the horses, take lots of pictures of them and keep those in a safe place
- For your tack: you can mark it using leather stamps, or permanent marker. 
- Keep your tack under lock and key. 

More things to consider:
- I strongly recommend keeping halters somewhere nearby to the gate to the paddock; if something comes up you can catch them in a hurry and don't have to worry about running back to the barn to grab halters
- Keep a "warning, horses bite and kick" plaque/sign on the fence of the paddock as well. 
- Walk the fence line every few days to make sure nothing has fallen down, and keep the fence in good repair. 
- As for the wildlife, there is little to no chance of them attacking a healthy horse, but you can keep bear scares (they make a big banging sound) and mase in a hande area in the barn. Keep the barn locked at night if the horses are in.
- Make sure the horses have salt and mineral blocks in their paddocks and stalls


Wow okay that's enough for one post!! I hope I helped! I still can't get over how exciting this must be for you!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

As far as tack I keep mine in a little shed inside the fenced yard. Our barn outside the fence would be more convienent but theft more likely. Maybe you could set up a corner of your garage for tack. That way it would be a bit more secure. If nothing else you might check to see if there is a way to lock the door to the barn. 
You should probably get everything ready for your horses before you bring them out. As far as the elect. top line on the fence, I would just see how it goes. Its very easy to set up if the need arises. It looked like that fence was plenty tall. 
We don't have bears, but our girls will run off just about any predator. I don't think you have to worry too much, just keep your feed secured in tight containers and you will cut the risk of them coming up to eat. 
You might ask the owners who their hay guy is so you can contact him. We get all our hay bought right after its cut so we know we have a supply for the winter.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

JDI reminded me I use a 10% bleach solution and a toilet brush to clean out my waterers. Just make sure you rinse them very well.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks so much! I have to say you've calmed my nerves about the wildlife. I mean, they have those 2 horses there and there are plenty more people in the same area with horses. I doubt they'd keep them out overnight if the threat was huge.

I like the "they kick/bite" sign. It will keep anyone that comes over from going up and petting them. It will make them think before they act.

I think we'll wait on the electric tape. We can always add it if need me.

We plan on getting new water buckets/feed buckets for them. I'm not sure if the owners are keeping or leaving them since they're moving the horses. I'm sure they'll take everything else.. unless they "forget" some stuff.

That's a good idea to ask them who their hay guy is. Our one friend goes somewhere where he's able to fill up a pretty large pick up (i'm not talking about a ford, but one of those like landscaper pick-ups) full of hay (i think like 50-60 bales) for around $150 i think.. or maybe its 150 bales for around $50. I'm not sure, but it's cheap and he says the quality is great) 
How do you go about getting hay tested?
I'll have to have the vet and farrier's number handy.. like right by the phone so i can call and just ask tons of questions 

If there's not a lock on the feed room, i'll put one there. I might keep the tack in the house or garage, depending on the size of the feed room. Though having the tack right there would be awesome!

Thanks for the ideas to help against theft. Each of them has pretty unique markings and stuff, so if they got stolen, i'd be able to pick them out. 

Well Tom and I were talking today, and he's going to sell his saddles because he's not going to ride Gem anymore  And then there's my saddle, and i have a little name plate thingy on it. obviously someone could take it off, but it would have those 2 holes on it.

I will definitely keep 2 halters and leads by the gate. That's such a great idea! And we already have tons of halters because Gem would break them.

How many bales of hay do you think we'll need over the winter for 2 horses?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> JDI reminded me I use a 10% bleach solution and a toilet brush to clean out my waterers. Just make sure you rinse them very well.


Thanks! I'm going to clean the new ones out.. or we'll see if the old ones are there and clean those out.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Congrats!!!!!!! You sound super stoked! Have fun and Enjoy!!! 8)


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

what a pretty house and such a cute place. How cool is that???? You are going to be SO HAPPY!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

You deff. seem like you're on the right track, Appy!  I'm glad everything's working out so well.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks Dumas! 

Thanks Farmpony. I absolutely adore the house. I think it's cute and charming and just the right size. And the land and views are beautiful.

Thanks Pop! 

So now the owners just have to approve us. Hopefully they'll be desperate that they just want the house rented out.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Hay prices... for decent hay you're looking at $8/bale for square bales... at least around here. I know winter's a LONG way away, but you have to plan early for it - hay prices can skyrocket to $20/bale if it's a bad winter.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

OK.. we keep ours at home here are a few tips.

I wouldn't worry about predators. We actually have less around the house (coyotes, bobcats etc) now that the horses are closer to the house. 

I keep my tack in the house. I made a great bridle/ halter hanger using clean tuna cans screwed to a 1x6 board its about 4 feet long with 5 cans on it. I put nails between yet below the tuna cans for stuff that can be put on a nail. (hay bags, breast collars). I have this hanging in my laundry room. I have a ton of stuff on it. it was cheap and works great! If I see a problem with the horses I can grab and go with whatever i need as I head out the door.

I wouldn't get in a big panic about the hay yet. There is still a lot of summer left. I would check into it and talk to your neighbors too. I believe you said they had horses. We can always get hay at the local feed store.. it may cost a bit more but its good quality and it would give you enough time to find a cheaper connection. Without having to stress on what they are currently eating.

the electric fencing is cheap. I wouldn't use the tape kind though. I was told that it deteriorates in the sun and the wind will take a toll on it too. We went with the braided cord with like 7-9 (can't remember) strands of wire through it. It is durable and super easy to work with. And if you need to take it down you can coil it up and take it with you unlike regular electric wire. 

We use plastic rubbermaid type garbage cans for feed. you can fit 2 50# bags of feed easily into them with plenty of room still for the scoop. They are easy to clean and disinfect. The lids fit tight and keep the feed from getting all stuck together (we feed sweet feed and sometimes the molassas gets hard) We have not had any rodents try to eat through the garbage cans. Don't forget to save a few feedbags they come in handier than you would think! We use them all the time for this or that, just don't keep so many that you have a fire risk.

Keep your hay neat and tidy, we use palates to keep it off the ground and pick up the fall out bits when the palate is empty.

Keep a couple good working flashlights handy by the door too.. and spare batteries. We use them alot too.

Thats all I can think of that already hasn't been said...holler is you have more questions!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I hope they approve!!!  That'll be great.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

That's a great idea to hang the tack Dumas! The side door is the one we'd use to get to the horses so having some flashlights, batteries and halters there would be ideal.

I guess we can get an idea as to how much hay they'll eat a month, so when the summer's over, we can start to stock up.
That's a great idea to talk to the neighbors about where they get their hay and everything. I could even talk to them about which vet/farrier they use.

Thanks for the info on the electric fencing. The property is pretty open where the horses are, so the sun/wind would be a factor. I did talk to Tom about putting up electric fence (so they can mow the lawn) and he didn't really like the idea. We'll see how it goes later on down the road.

I guess we'll experiment and see which container is best. I do like Vida's idea of the metal garbage can so mice and chew through, but i like the idea of being able to have a tight lid. I know we're probably not going to get sweet feed (Vega can't have it. But Gem can. I guess we'll see). 

I will save the bags. What exactly do you use them for?

There is a hay loft in the barn so we'll use that for the hay. There is also a shed that we might use for extra stuff (bedding) maybe extra hay too.

JDi thanks for the hay prices! That's crazy how much it skyrockets in the winter! Oh and we are going to wait a week to bring them to the property. I brought that up to Tom today and he said that was a great idea 

Another Update:
Tom went to the real estate agent today. He doesn't have the best credit, so that would be the only thing holding us back, but she saw his bank statements and the monthly statements he gets for selling his software and the agent said that we wouldn't have a problem. Thanks Goodness. And of course he forgot his cell phone, so we've been calling his cell phone to see if she's left any messages :roll: 

And the move in date, according to the lease we got would be the 15th. Which is later that I'd like, but better than nothing. Hopefully over the next day or so we'll meet with the owners and finalize everything.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Ah, June isn't TOO far away!  
Hope everything goes okay, I'm soo happy for you!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Congrats! Some very exciting news! Make sure to post photos,we want to see


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks Pop! You are just too nice  

I will M2G! I'll have thousands of photos. And when Gem and Vega move, i'm going to have tons and tons of photos and videos!

Tom was even saying he wouldn't mind buying the house! :shock: I was shocked because yesterday he was iffy about the whole thing.

Men... :roll:


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

Haha, hay here is $17+ a bale.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

geewillikers said:


> Haha, hay here is $17+ a bale.


 :shock: oh my goodness!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Oh my gosh... we use feed bags for all sorts of stuff! I'll just list a few of the things I can think of some you can use others won't apply.

Yard waste bags
fire starter for yard fires (sticks & stuff)
i put them down in front of the door when the weather is crappy so everybody doesn't track in as bad (yes we have an actual mat but this is in addition to, we have 4 kids)
when we work on the lawn mower we lay on them
i have used them to move poop 
the kids have used them as summer yard sleds
I have laid them on the ground for the horses to walk over - they like the smell and it is familiar 
we burn our paper trash so sometimes I use them to gather boxes and paper
my son uses them to paint on
kids grab them to sit on the ground with
i have used them for dropcloths when i paint smaller items
used them as a dropcloth for dying easter eggs

I'm sure I have not found all the uses for feed bags! :lol: They have just come in incredibly handy!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Luckyy. & yeah, I agree with M2G- LOTS of piccss! lol


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks Dumas! We will have 2 fireplaces, so that would be good to start the fire. I'm sure i could use that as a garbage bag out by the barn and stuff. I like the idea of letting the horses play with them too.

I'm sure i could even let Chief play with them too!

Oh! that's another question. Dogs and horses. Chief grew up with horses and didn't really pay any attention to them. Vega and Gem are used to dogs barking, but not so much seeing them. We don't plan on having Chief off leash, but i dont want him to be too eager to see them and the horses afraid when they see him. Any tips?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

How would you like this panting maniac running at you ?


We had Tanner first. Then got the horses. one thing we always teach our dogs is a dead solid sit and stay. I took Tanner out to the horses on a leash and gave him the move and I'll kill you look and told him to sit and stay. We sat down and waited untill the horses came up to check him out. Tanner is a mush ball so it worked out really well. The horses smelled him and he smelled the horses. Everyone was at peace.

Even though you plan on haveing the dog on a leash I would still teach chief that he is to NOT chase the horses! Not for the horses well being but for the dogs. Tanner chased the horses exactly one time. I thought Dumas was going to kill him, for real. I think that Tanner thought the same thing, he has not ever chased them again. I find its easier to teach the dog. As for letting the horses get used to the dog I would tie him up while you go about your business with the horses where he can be seen. Horses know when an animal wants to eat them or just check them out. Soon enough the horses will realize that Chief won't eat them.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks again Dumas! 
Chief seems to be quiet gentle around other animals. He will lick and sniff the ferrets, but for safety reasons do not let them play together. We are still working on a solid sit/down and stay. He is catching on quiet quickly though.

I like the idea of letting them sniff each other. It will be a good way to gauge if it would be good to do off leash with Chief while the horses are out.

I was thinking of getting like a 50 ft leash and staking it into the ground, just so Chief doesn't get too frustrated that he can't really move around.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Cheif is a very good dog...haha, my dog is good too but I don't know how he'd act around horses. LOL!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I like the fact that he grew up around 2 horses. So he's used to the look of them and stuff. If he never even knew what a horse looked like, i'd be a little more hesitate to introduce them.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

You bet!  I would definately introduce them. They both depend on you and look for direction. Once you tell them that they have to co-exist and be peacefull they will carry on everyday business without freaking out.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

That's so true Dumas. I'm teaching Chief "be nice" around the ferrets and he's doing very well with it. He'll sniff and lick them, and he doesn't mind when they put their hands through the fence to grab him. (i was so afraid at first that he'd try and bite them!) And then Tom and I are worried that once they do all get along, that if a horse goes to kick, that Chief could get seriously injured.

hmm do i just sound like a very worried parent? :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

No, you're a good parent! lol. :lol:
Aww, that's good!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

PoptartShop said:


> No, you're a good parent! lol. :lol:
> Aww, that's good!!


Thanks


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

You have cause for worry to a certain point. You are going to ask 2 animals that would't co-exist in the wild together to keep the peace.

Its not natural but it can be done very easily.  

When Tanner first started after the horses I was scared for the horses...1/2 second later I was SCREAMING at Tanner in my "damnit now" voice to come back to me. It was all Tanner could do to keep away from the horse. Thank God he's quick. Dumas was kicking and thrashing his head and jaw at Tanner...It was all over in less than a minute. :shock:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

wow! I think i would have been a basket case!

I hope everything goes well. He seems to be a very gentle dog, but who knows how he'll be in a few weeks.
The bad thing about his now is that he has TONS of energy (because of his neuter surgery and him having a UTI, we have kept playtime down to almost nothing) So the fact that we're getting any training done with him is a miracle. Next week and he'll be fine, and then we can really start to work on a lot of things.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> wow! I think i would have been a basket case!
> 
> I hope everything goes well. He seems to be a very gentle dog, but who knows how he'll be in a few weeks.
> The bad thing about his now is that he has TONS of energy (because of his neuter surgery and him having a UTI, we have kept playtime down to almost nothing) So the fact that we're getting any training done with him is a miracle. Next week and he'll be fine, and then we can really start to work on a lot of things.


Since you are not moving for a while yet. I would just work on a sit and stay. I would also throw Cheif on the treadmill for a bit longer than usual and then take him out to the horses.

Cesar Milan always wears out a dog when trying to work with them. 

We take Tanner on runs with the 4 wheeler to exaust his energy.
We couldn't possibly walk it out of him! :shock: 

btw... I was totally freaking out!  I know you are supposed to stay calm but I didn't. I'm sure I said a few choice words :wink: 
I'm just thankful that it all turned out ok. I have a hard time accepting things I cannot control. I like to have time to think and make wise decisions. As it turns out in my 33yrs of life...that don't happen often. :wink:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

We would definitely put him on the treadmill for a while before he goes and sees the horses. Next week i plan on getting him back into shape and working on a lot of things (him listening to us off leash, just incase he ever got out of the house and went to the horses)

You watch Cesar Millan too? Most of the training we're doing with him are techniques from Cesar. ( i feel he really knows what he's doing) I also think there were a few episodes of dogs + horses. I'll need to get my hands on those.
I'm sure if i mention a 4 wheeler to help drain Chief's energy, Tom would be all for it.



> btw... I was totally freaking out! I know you are supposed to stay calm but I didn't. I'm sure I said a few choice words :wink:
> I'm just thankful that it all turned out ok. I have a hard time accepting things I cannot control. I like to have time to think and make wise decisions. As it turns out in my 33yrs of life...that don't happen often. :wink:


Oh i totally understand! I know i would have reacted the same way.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

We used to watch Cesar all the time! (we dont' get that station any more) I have read his book although I can't remember what it is called right now. And it was very good. Tanner has responded to "shhhht" more than he ever listened to "no" . And its really easy to stop yacking and just be calm and assertive. I really like not having to yell at the dog. Today he wanted in the horse pen with me while we had the farrier out and all I had to say is Tanner, go on and point to the gate. The dog left quietly. It was great. 8)


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

That's awesome!

I ordered 2 DVDs from him. Mastering the walk and being a pack leader, and those were extremely helpful. We also record all of his shows so if we have a similar situation, we could always watch them.

Chief responds so well to the "shhhht" too! When i say it (if he's getting into something) he'll stop and look at me and wait for me to say something (usually, unless he's just full of energy)

Even walking him has helped a ton, and when he goes on the treadmill, i either on on with him so he's at my side, or i stand next to him as if i were walking. It's really made him fall into place in the pack.

We had a dog trainer who claimed to know dog pyschology. Boy was that a waste of money! 2 hours for her to yank and pull on Chief and not even address the problem(barking when people came in) It was such a waste of time and money and my BS meter was going off constantly :lol: 
Not to mention, she never mentioned that walking a dog was good or anything that Cesar mentioned/does.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

****! :lol: I just HATE it when I ask the wrong people to help! Its totally my fault but I want to bounce their **** right out the door! :twisted: LOL but they are still doing what you asked them to, so you gotta pay them even when you know its total BS! :roll: 

Tanner will bark and charge the door when people come in. As soon as they are in he is fine with them. he goes straight back to hi, let me lick you. :shock: He is not a loyal dog as in if you scratch him he is your new best friend. :roll: It has scared a couple of people, but I know they will not rob me later! And all of our friends know him now and don't mind it. To me I personally don't mind Tanner being watchful...Especially since we live in the middle of nowhere and you can hardly hear your neighbor shoot a gun let alone scream for help.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

oh wow!
We don't mind if he barks at home, but just in the office where he could turn away customers and such, we don't want him to bark. Which he is getting much better with since we remodeled the office.

Thats one good thing that i like about having Chief, is that people won't muck with us because most people are afraid of him at this size. Who knows how it'll be when he's full grown.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL, ah I never even heard of a dog psychologist hahaa :lol:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

YAY! Glad to hear that you got it! When do you guys move in?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> YAY! Glad to hear that you got it! When do you guys move in?


Well we didn't get it quite yet. We haven't heard anything back from the current owners. So it could either mean they don't want to rent it, haven't approved us yet, or are having trouble with buying their new house. Our agent set up a meeting for Friday at 6pm and she'll call to confirm it.

But on the lease, the move in date is the 15th of June.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Ah, I hope everything goes okay. I hope the call is a good one! *crosses fingers*.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks Pop! Me too!

I don't see a reason why they wouldn't allow us to rent it.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I can't wait to hear what they say! I really hope you guys get it!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks FGR.

We have a meeting set up for tomorrow at 6pm. So excited!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't blame you! You should have seen when we bought this house and had to wait to get it (almost 4 months late :evil: ) I could not calm down!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

4 months?! wow! I hope we don't have to wait that long.

I don't know how much longer i'll be able to last :?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

that really is exciting. So cool....... SUPER COOL!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Tomorrowww lol you just gotta get through today! :lol:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm so excited! I mean, i'll be able to be with my horses whenever i want! Oh it's going to be wonderful!

Only 25 1/2 hours until we know!  

It's definitely going to go by so quickly!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

YAY thats great that yall have a meeeting set up for tommorrow I hope you get great news!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks Buck


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

You should probably take some nightquel or something so you can sleep tonight! You are going to be laying in bed with your eyes wide open all night!!!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

farmpony84 said:


> You should probably take some nightquel or something so you can sleep tonight! You are going to be laying in bed with your eyes wide open all night!!!!


I know right?! I don't think i'll get much sleep, but i'll have to get some because i have to take the dog out in the morning.

I have no idea how i'm going to make it through the day tomorrow though.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Burbon? lol :wink: You'll be fine. Take a deep breath and let it out slowly.... aahhhhhh......poooooooffffftt better,  right? 


OK... now here is the single hardest thing to remember in a situation like this. 

*IF* FOR ANY REASON. This does not work out. *Please* remember that God has a plan for all of us and it was just not meant to be. OK...please, please remember this.

Because God knows the desires of your heart and if the answer on this place is no, it is because the place is not right. Not that *you *aren't. 

I'll quit preachin now 8) and Keep my fingers crossed for you! C'mon 6 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yay, today's the day Appy!  *crosses fingers* I hope it goes well tonight for you!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for those words Dumas 

Well we got some bad news  The realtor called Tom up this morning, said she heard from the landlords and they have having trouble getting their other home. Not sure if they can't get a loan OR if it's going to take a while to close. :roll: So as of right now it's a 50/50 that we'll get the house  

As if the past 24 hours couldn't get any worse, this had to happen.
Well hopefully we'll still be able to meet with them tonight and discuss things.

And you're so right Dumas, if this doesn't work out, then it just wasn't meant to be, and that another, better property will turn up. 

I'll keep my head up, but i'm just so bummed out about it.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Thats the attitude I was hoping you would have! Keep your head up! Some times God puts us on hold for a bit to tie up loose ends that we didn't even realize we had. Maybe the timing isn't right yet. I still hope you end up getting it or something even better. I know from experience it is not easy living with other folks. Hang in there! :wink:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

maybe it will work out though... hopefully. if not, like dumas said, something better is out there... something with a ring and lights and a hot stable boy that walks around in a speedo and muck boots... I mean... uh, someplace better....


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw Appy, it's okay. I'm wishing you the best of luck - if it doesn't work out, I'm sure you'll find something better. Only time will tell. I agree, that's a good attitude!  Keep your head up.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> maybe it will work out though... hopefully. if not, like dumas said, something better is out there... something with a ring and lights and a hot stable boy that walks around in a speedo and muck boots... I mean... uh, someplace better....



That sounds...soooooooooooo good!  

< insert bow chicka bow bow music here>

Really let your imagination fly......**drooling** feel the rythm of the music and sway side to side, yea thats it.... 

now let yourself go and imagine...

an arena with lights......HA...lol... ok I cracked myself up! :roll: I didn't get excited about the stable boy! The lights really got me tho! I must be married! *checks hand* Yup! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

aww thanks guys! You've made me feel better 
Tom just got a phone call from the realtor. She spoke to the owners, they're still not sure what they're going to be doing, so they want to hold off til Monday.
Maybe they'll get approved for a loan, or they'll get the house by then.

But i'm going to start looking at places for rent or to buy now to make myself feel better 



> if not, like dumas said, something better is out there... something with a ring and lights and a hot stable boy that walks around in a speedo and muck boots... I mean... uh, someplace better....


 :lol: hot stable boy in a speedo and buck boots :lol:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I know I'm married... It's pretty sad when the thought of buying a new manure spreader turns you on!!!!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL!!!! :lol: Soo funny.
Haha, there's always something better. You'll find the right place.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

real estate is like dominoes. Each person in the line has to get everything together before the person behind them can move on. if one fails they all fall down. We've only had 3 homes that we bought/sold but every one had their share of hurdles. I'm sure the homeowners are just ironing out some details. Don't get discouraged. Remember, they probably want to move out as much as you want to move in. If things do fall apart, keep the real estate agent working to find you something else.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

weird, i thought i had posted in response to your post Vida.

Anyways, even if we don't get this property, we are going to move out, and then in a year (or less) buy a property.

Update:
Today though, we should *hopefully* be meeting up with the landlords to talk things over. It's 12:45 and we have yet to hear from the agent, which is actually good, considering last time she called us around 10 to say they wanted to push it back.
Every part of my body is crossed. These past couple of days has really pushed me over the edge at Tom's Dad's house. There is just a lot of stuff going on that really annoys the both of us, and we're to the point where, for our sanity, we MUST get out of there. Even for Chief, Snowflake, Napoleon, Gem and Vega, they'd all benefit from having their own space, and a lot of their own space.

I was looking at properties for sale/rent around the area. There was one for around 250k that had horse facilites on it, but the house was small and cramped. Though I would have taken it in a heartbeat just to have a house to call our own.

So that's all the news for now. I will be sure to update later tonight.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww, I hope everything goes okay.  I know it's hard, but I know there's a perfect place for you out there somewhere!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

aww thanks Pop!

I think it's just a combination that we're sort of desperate to move into a new place, and we jumped when we saw the house, and acted very quickly (out of character for both of us). But we'll find something


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

My goodness, Appy, I can't believe I missed this post! I read through all 8 pages jut to uderstand what was going on! I'd get excited and want to tell you all these great ways to help set up you barn. Then I'd get nervous because you (or Tom) didn't care for the house, then I'd get excited...you get the drift! I think I went on the roller coaster ride with you! I'm exhausted!! Not to mention dreaming of the "barn boy" and LIGHTS!! OMG lights? Are you freakin kidding me!!!!???? (Dumas and Farm pony yall are HILARIOUS!)

I'll keep my finers and toes crossed for you!! I agree with DUmas though! TRUE BELIEVER in what's meant to be will be and that higher powers have the final say! BUT I know how aggravating it all can be! STRESS!!!! Let us know as soon as you find out!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Well i have some sad news 

Tom got off the phone with the realtor, they want a few more days to think things through, and there's an 80% chance it won't go through. SO we asked her to look for more properties for rent. At this moment in time, we'll take a house without a barn on it, just because we want to move ASAP. After we get settled and stuff (1 year or so) we'll look for a house to buy with horse barns on it.

This was so stressful! I'd get excited, then tell myself to calm down, then get excited, then get a phone call they want to push it back. UGH it was just so aggravating.

Not sure if we're still going to go through with the house if the owners say that want to go through with it. I imagine we would, but i honestly have no idea.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

... That house wasn't so great anyway.... Right guys????


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

farmpony84 said:


> ... That house wasn't so great anyway.... Right guys????


Thanks so much! You're too sweet!

And to be honest, no it wasn't. I would not have a riding arena, the paddock was dirt and on a hill. 
Most of the land was in the front of the house and it was all wooded.

The kitchen was tiny, the bedrooms were tiny, the master bathroom had NO tub, the community bathroom was long and narrow....


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

ah but you still want it tho right?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Keep your chin up! You will find something, good things take time!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

http://www.weichert.com/search/real...25,13&ptypeid=5,30,22&maxpr=2100&dir=ASC&pg=5


I came across this one online...is this close to you?? 
The house isn't a looker, but for $1650 a month + 150 acres of farmland to ride on...it might not be that bad


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw Appy, don't worry- things happen for a reason.  All I can say is, you'll find something better!!  I just know it.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

> ah but you still want it tho right?


Oh of course  



> Keep your chin up! You will find something, good things take time!


Thanks Tiff. But as of right now 2+ weeks of NO hot water, i cannot possibly do!



> I came across this one online...is this close to you??
> The house isn't a looker, but for $1650 a month + 150 acres of farmland to ride on...it might not be that bad Very Happy


OMG i got so excited, then i said no pets  We have 1 dog and 2 ferrets. I cannot tell you how many places i've come across that would be PERFECT for horses, but they almost always say no pets :evil: 

Wantage, i believe is not far from me at all.

If anyone wants to look too, the area code is 07860 (newton, NJ)



> Aw Appy, don't worry- things happen for a reason. Wink All I can say is, you'll find something better!! Very Happy I just know it.


Thanks Pop! If we don't find a place this month, hopefully next month we'll get into a house.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

HOW CAN PEOPLE RENT FARM LAND AND SAY NO PETS! Omigosh! What kind of people are they??? 

You'll find something, I have faith. are you sure you can't buy? or do you want to wait until you can build....


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Well currently i have 2 loans out (from college) that i'm paying back, so no bank will let me have another loan. My fiance doesn't have the best credit either, and he has a car loan out to help build his credit back up.

And we just don't have the money to put down on a house right now, so renting is like our only option.



> HOW CAN PEOPLE RENT FARM LAND AND SAY NO PETS! Omigosh! What kind of people are they???


You'd be surprised how many rentals are out there with land that say NO pets. What do they expect the people to do with the land? At least animals would put it to good use!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

couldnt hurt to turn on the Appy charm and give 'em a call anyways... :roll: 

:wink: 

I'll keep looking for you!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I agree. call them anyway! they might make you put a deposit or something but... gosh! This is AMERICA! Who doesnt have pets????


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I agree, that's odd. :? I hope you find a place sometime!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

just keep looking.... keep looking... what was that song that dora used to sing? you knwow... in Finding nemo? how did that go?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I loved Finding Nemo

http://youtube.com/watch?v=4WVoC_CJbow
Gotta love Dora


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

****!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL!  That's one of my fav. movies.

Anywayyy back on topic! :lol:

I agree with FP, keep looking!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Well FGR contacted a real estate agent and asked for horse rental properties. Said he found 20! :shock: So he's going to e-mail them to her, and then she's going to e-mail them to me. I am very very excited!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Oooh that's great, Appy!!!  20?! :shock: You deff. have a big chance of finding something now!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I know, i'm so excited!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Nemo is one of my FAVS! lol Hey Appy- luck seems to be finding you! My parents rented a lot when I was a kid and we had a dog that was very well potty trained and a lot of people let us live there anyways. It never hurts to ask, all they can say is no.


----------

